# For a life, long lived



## mikasa_90

Hi
I would like to know these sentences:
*
1 -For a life, long lived
2-For a love half given*


----------



## Kraus

Conosco solo la prima:

1 - Pentru o viaţă longelivă 
2 - Pentru o iubire...


----------



## OldAvatar

_longevivă _not _longelivă_... anyway, that sounds a bit odd... _o viaţă lungă_ will be just fine


----------



## CriHart

* 2-For a love half given
Pentru o iubire traita pe jumatate
*


----------

